# Can someone help me estimate the age of these chicks? *PIC HEAVY*



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Hi, I stumbled upon this website after trying to find comparison pictures to try and guess, somewhat accurately, the age of these baby tiels as unfortunately I do not know their hatch dates. All chick weights were with empty crops first thing this morning.

Chick no 1- 82g heavily pin feathered with the tips of feathers starting to emerge.









Chick no 2- 69g heavily pin feathered.









Chick no 3- 60g Only semi pin feathered.









Chick no 4- 47g Pin feathers on wings, shoulders and face developing









Chick no 5- 42g Pin feathers just starting to form, slightly less than chick 4.









AND a picture of them from three days ago. Gosh don't they grow quickly!











Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, its only gonna be a guestimate but I'll give it a shot based on my babies.

baby1: 3 weeks
baby2: 18days
baby3: 16days
baby4: 14days
baby5: 12days

But this is just a guess, its not 100%.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd say you were pretty close Roxy, based on my current chicks as well.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would agree. I love WF pieds. I'd snatch them all up


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I am with Roxy on this one, The babies appear to range in age from around 3 weeks to 2 weeks when this picture was taken.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with Roxy. Looks like you have a pearl in there!


----------

